# iScriv for iOS



## Phyrebrat (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello,

Regarding the recent issues over the aesthetic and operational changes to iOS, you may be interested/concerned to note that for the upcoming tablet/smartphone version of Scrivener, iOS7 is Literature and Latte's preferred operating system.

From the forum:



> The Lit&Lat folks here have stated that it requires iOS7 to  function.  They're using alot of functionality from the new Text Kit  component that 7 brings to the table, so basically if you don't have  iOS7, you won't be able to install iScriv.
> 
> That said, my iPod  Touch 5 just updated to iOS 7.0.2, so obviously there things amiss with  the OS itself, so gods know how much havoc that's going to cause.


and 



> I'm not sure if we've come out firm on iOS 7 being a requirement yet,  but the fact is anything prior to that version requires us to roll our  entire editor from scratch, and that is a _huge_  pain. It is singularly the reason why iOS is infested with thousands of  plain-text programs and a very small handful that can handle even the  most basic formatting like italics. That should all be changing now that  iOS 7 is out, it is now nearly as easy to make a decent formatting  based editor as it is on the Mac.


However you feel about it, it is good news (gleaned from the entire thread) that we (Scrivener-philes like me) are nearer to release. They have said there is no way they will the app out until they are entirely confident of it, but people are talking about Beta-ing so it's looking hopeful.

pH


----------



## Anne Lyle (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that. As it happens, I just bought an iPad Mini (they dropped the price when the new model was announced!) which came with iOS7. Add in a Logitech keyboard and it's the perfect thing for NaNoWriMo - small enough to slip into my handbag, big enough (just) to touch-type on! I've installed WriteRoom, which syncs nicely with Scrivener for Mac and gives you distraction-free full-screen typing 

I'm not 100% won over on iOS7 yet - some of the colour choices are a bit gaudy for my tastes - but it's very nippy on the iPad.


----------



## BookerBrin (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm glad they updated the operating system and took away all those horrid floaty features. 

I have an iPad, and I use Scrivener a lot, so I'm glad to see this. However, I use a PC, so I'm not holding my breath that the iPad app will be compatible.

To make sure I have access to my writing, my Scrivener outlines/writing from the PC are exported in OPML format to my dropbox account. I then open the files in ithoughts for the iPad.

It sounds like jumping through hoops, but it is actually quite simple.


----------



## Dozmonic (Oct 25, 2013)

You ever have any problems with that BookerBrin? My dad and I write collaboratively using Scriv, him on Mac and myself on PC. The only oddity that I ever find is it looks like he has gone into each scene and highlighted all or almost all of the text. It may be that he is odd enough to do that, but I guess that's just from using it on Mac one time and PC the next


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 25, 2013)

Anne Lyle said:


> I'm not 100% won over on iOS7 yet - some of the colour choices are a bit gaudy for my tastes - but it's very nippy on the iPad.



I know, they're revolting. I also turned the pointless parallax off, too even though it didn't give me the reported motion sickness.



Dozmonic said:


> You ever have any problems with that BookerBrin? My dad and I write collaboratively using Scriv, him on Mac and myself on PC. The only oddity that I ever find is it looks like he has gone into each scene and highlighted all or almost all of the text. It may be that he is odd enough to do that, but I guess that's just from using it on Mac one time and PC the next



Hi, you may want to listen to this podcast if you don't where the boys interview an authority on Scrivener. I think they mention the inability to share files, but I think that was in a realtime editing sense, rather than that you just can't do it. I can't recall, sorry. It's a good podcast anyway.

SPP 013 – Writing Better, Faster, and More Efficiently Using Scrivener, with Gwen Hernandez

pH


----------



## Dozmonic (Oct 25, 2013)

Cheers Phyrebrat, I'll bookmark and give it a listen over the weekend


----------

